# Caring for horses after breast reconstruction



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I can't speak from personal experience, but I would imagine that getting a step stool for tasks such as grooming and hoisting the saddle up could help a lot if you're less capable of lifting. If you ride with other people I'm sure they would be more than willing to help with tacking up.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

A relative of mine recently had breasted reconstruction surgery. The instructions were no lifting over 10 pounds for 2 weeks and it takes about a month to heal completely.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks, I worry that using and developing my pectoral muscles too much will change the outcome of the surgery and make it look distorted or funny.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Chessie said:


> Thanks, I worry that using and developing my pectoral muscles too much will change the outcome of the surgery and make it look distorted or funny.


It's probably a question to best ask your doctor. Of course it can't help to get folks' experiences, but they would probably know best.


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

It seems like doctor's answers vary. The PS said that he hasn't heard of strength problems post surgery, and that strength should return but muscle weakening is a valid concern and there is some risk of that. As far as research I've seen on exercising, most of it is geared toward gym workouts, and the advice goes from "completely let your chest atrophy, your boobs will look pretty" to I don't even know what.

I just want to know if I can lift my western saddle 15 hands in the air, and brush my horse without hurting myself or doing damage that needs to be corrected with more surgery later.

Unfortunately, the venn diagram of surgeons who know what to expect with results, and people who know what it physically takes to care for a horse, is very small.

I know it was a shot in the dark, but this is a large forum, so I was hoping for first hand experience if anyone is willing to share. You can message me if you need to.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

Personally? I would teach the horse to be accustomed to a saddle being lowered to its back via a pulley system. 

Western saddles are so stinken heavy and with pulley's it would save a person a lot of strain.


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

Now there's an idea. Ha!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Ive had breast surgery 3 times and never had any problems with my strength. The 3erd one was a major reduction and reconstruction of the breast including removal of scar tissues from previous surgery. 

I couldn't lift anything for about 3 weeks (couldn't even wash my hair) but after 3 weeks I was able to start back at things. By 10 weeks I was back to full range of motion. But I will say you really don't realize how much your chest muscles are used until you have breast surgery lol.


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks. And I know what you mean. It's like I'm hyper aware of them now.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Just a tip, if sleeping is uncomfortable roll up a face cloth and stuff it between your boobs. It really helps! And stack pillows around you to support from the sides and your surgical bra is your best friend for the next few months lol


----------

